# New Jersey slug plate



## Mjbottle (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi all, i saw this bottle at a sale the other day, a nice clear blob top that reads R.C EWAN  RICHLAND N.J. 
You dont see much stuff from new jersey up here in quebec so it caught my eye. Was this a beer or a soda? Sorry for the bad pic i thought i had gotten the whole bottle in but aparently i didnt...enjoy!


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 11, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Was this a beer or a soda?


Short answer: yes.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

Either soda or beer. Not familiar with that one. Nice bold embossing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't know why, but 90% of the American stuff I see for sale or found up in Canada is NJ stuff. There was a Paterson NJ for sale from Ontario a few months ago


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 11, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Short answer: yes.


Thanks for the reply uncle bruce but i guess i should have been more specific, i was wondering if R.C


bottles_inc said:


> I don't know why, but 90% of the American stuff I see for sale or found up in Canada is NJ stuff. There was a Paterson NJ for sale from Ontario a few months ago


I mainly see N.Y. and Vermont stuff


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 11, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Thanks for the reply uncle bruce but i guess i should have been more specific, i was wondering if R.C
> 
> I mainly see N.Y. and Vermont stuff


I think Bruce was saying it could've been either and it's difficult to tell from the bottle alone. unless you have specific buisness records that indicate if it was a beer or soda bottling buisness it's anyone's guess


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 11, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> I think Bruce was saying it could've been either and it's difficult to tell from the bottle alone.


and this is also true of Hutchinson's.... I see ppl calling hutch's sodas, but that's not a certain thing... hutchs were used as beer and ginger ale and soda  and sarsaparilla ...birch beer etc...


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Hi all, i saw this bottle at a sale the other day, a nice clear blob top that reads R.C EWAN  RICHLAND N.J.
> You dont see much stuff from new jersey up here in quebec so it caught my eye. Was this a beer or a soda? Sorry for the bad pic i thought i had gotten the whole bottle in but aparently i didnt...enjoy!


Robert Chew Ewan died in 1911, there are no records in the directories of what business he was in, but I'm gonna assume beer, most soda bottlers would have used a hutch back then IMO. I'll see if I can find out more on him...


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2021)

Found your answer on Ancestry, Ewan owned a tavern, so this was his personal style beer bottle...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 12, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> I mainly see N.Y. and Vermont stuff


I mostly see Michigan and New York stuff, pretty much never come across anything from Vermont apart from maybe the occasional milk.  I see a lot of Detroit beers, in some places I think they're more common to find than embossed Canadian beers.  I assume they must have been carried up along the railroads.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 12, 2021)

epackage said:


> Found your answer on Ancestry, Ewan owned a tavern, so this was his personal style beer bottle...


Wow, cool! Thanks for the info epackage!


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Wow, cool! Thanks for the info epackage!


It was also a hotel that he ran...


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 12, 2021)

Saloon or Tavern Bottles seem tougher then Brewing co. Bottles usually. LEON.


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Saloon or Tavern Bottles seem tougher then Brewing co. Bottles usually. LEON.


Indeed, many tavern bottles were only ordered in the minimum amounts...


----------

